# Kubota M9000



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

Going to look at a Kubota M9000 tomorrow. It is 2005, 2800 hrs, MFWD cab and loader. Anyone have any advice, good, bad, or indifferent. It will be replacing a JD 3020, which lost the engine in this past season. It was already in tough shape and is not worth fixing. We use it in a small dairy operation, mostly haying. Mow with a 9' mounted disc, no conditioner, and bale with a 644 make 4x4 rounds, both wet and dry. 300 bales per year give or take. Spread manure, what ever else needs to be done in the fields. We use a skid steer for chores, so nothing there. It would be my first cab (except the skid steer) so new ground there. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I don’t know anything about the M9000 but the cab in Maine should be a no brainer. I can’t imagine being up there without a cab. Good luck


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They were a very popular dairy tractor in our area, most traded off due to high hours now. Neighbour still has one he feeds with / loader work.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IIRC the air conditioner on M9000 cab models leaves a little bit to be desired in the "blowing cold air dept."


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not usually a problem in Maine or NB where I am. Keep the condenser clean and it will keep it 15 f below the temp outside the cab.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Not usually a problem in Maine or NB where I am. Keep the condenser clean and it will keep it 15 f below the temp outside the cab.


That wouldn't work here, but I could see it working in the Northern extremes.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

Well I bought it this morning, I guess I will see for sure. I would be happy with 15 degree drop. It will be our first cab tractor. I am actually kind of excited about that. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

90 F really about our hottest haying days up here but humidity very high. Even just the humidity drop from AC makes it comfortable.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> They were a very popular dairy tractor in our area, most traded off due to high hours now. Neighbour still has one he feeds with / loader work.


What's one worth in your area now? (Excluding the cheap project one you bought)


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

I paid just under $20k, seamed a decent deal to me. I looked at a dozen or more $15k to $40k cab 4x4 and loader 75 to 100hp under 5000 hrs. Was seriously considering a new open 2x4 because of cost. This was the only option to get into a cab without a big payment. Don't know if I did good bad or indifferent but its done


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

In Canada a super clean m9000 4wd cab with loader and 4000 hours is about 30k USD

Usually closer to 20k with those hours and some cosmetic repairs.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

slowzuki said:


> Not usually a problem in Maine or NB where I am. Keep the condenser clean and it will keep it 15 f below the temp outside the cab.


I have a 2003 M9000 Cab 2WD in middle TN. It makes feeding and getting work done much easier. The A/C condenser is a bit smaller than the ones I see on other brand tractors and you will have to work a little harder at keeping it clean if you work the tractor in the summer. I added an electric cooling fan in front of the condenser and it made a huge difference. Some of the newer tractors have the condenser mounted so that it will slide out for cleaning. There is too much in the way to try this on my M9000 so I make the fan brackets so that it can easily be moved out of the way if needed. People will argue this but between hay cuttings I use coil cleaner and water AND air to fully clean the condenser fins. Just blow out with air while haying. There is also a 3M heat shield product you can put under the cab roof that helps. The roof is lite and easy to remove if you have an extra set of hands.

As far as the rest of the tractor I have been very happy. We cut with a 10' NH 7330 discbine and have one considerable hill. I can go up hill or down hill with the mower or our Vermeer 5x5 baler with no trouble, it does not push the tractor. I have a 15' bush hog that will push the tractor on steep hills. This is the only place 4WD would be an advantage for me. The tractor does surprising well for a 2WD in our muddy winter feed lots and turns so much sharper than a 4WD, it makes a big difference when haying. I would recommend it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I’ve heard 2wd 9000’s exist but have never seen one in Canada.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

I've got a much later model Kubota ..... M8540w/ cab and loader. One thing I added was a 3rd remote on the loader/joystick so could use grapple as well as snow plow. Cab is nice except getting in/out all the time, when attaching 3 pt implements and when dust gets on the windscreen and the sun hits it. The pros cure outweigh the cons though ...... no chaff blowing down your neck going downwind etc.

Oh - and the radiator and condenser both seem to like to collect the chaff, dust and what have you but we're in a lot drier climate than Maine.


----------

